# Bussit > Kauko- ja tilausliikenne >  Imatran ja Lappeenrannan välinen liikenne

## Joonas Pio

Savonlinja (Autolinjat) saa lisää Imatran ja Lappeenrannan välistä liikennettä voitettuaan koululaisvuorojen liikennöinnin 1.6.2015 alkaen ELY-keskuksen kilpailutuksessa. Liikennöinti tosin alkaa vasta syksyllä koulujen alkaessa. Pikkuhiljaa alkavat saada siis takaisin n. vuosi sitten ko. väliltä menettämiään ajoja. Hankintapäätöksen hintavertailusta voidaan nähdä, että Savonlinjan tarjous oli ylivoimaisesti halvin (kohde 2). Savonlinja säilyttää myös Imatra-Lpr-yliopisto -expressvuorot (kohde 1), siinäkin heidän tarjouksensa oli yli puolet toiseksi tullutta PL:ää halvempi.

Pohjolan Liikenne jatkaa ilmeisestikin runkoliikenteen liikennöitsijänä, koska siitä ei ole järjestetty kilpailutusta ja asiakirjoissa todetaan seuraavaa:

"Neuvottelut option käytöstä käydään tilaajan aloitteesta. Optiota käytetään siinä tapauksessa, että tilaaja ei siirry käyttämään valtakunnallista lippu- ja maksujärjestelmää sopimuskauden päättyessä. Päätös option käytöstä on tehtävä viimeistään kuusi (6) kuukautta ennen varsinaisen sopimuskauden päättymistä."

----------


## Joonas Pio

E. Rantanen on voittanut 1.7.2020 alkaen ELY:n Imatra-Lappeenranta -välin liikenteen. Liikenne vaatii kouluaikoina arkisin neljä autoa, joista kaksi ajaa Imatran ja Lappeenrannan välin runkoliikennettä ja kaksi ajaa nopeaa vuoroa Imatralta Lappeenrannan yliopistolle sekä Lappeenranta-Joutseno -kouluvuoroja. Kesällä arkisin ajetaan kahdella autolla ja ympäri vuoden viikonloppuisin yhdellä.

Yliopiston linjan neljästä lähdöstä kaksi kulkee Vuoksenniskalta/-lle.

Tarkennuksena: E. Rantanen aloitti Vuoksenniska-yliopisto -välillä jo 1.6.2020.

----------


## MB1

SL puolestaan palasi muutaman vuoden tauon jälkeen IMATRA - SAVONLINNA linjalle.

----------

